# How To: Brett tauschen, ohne Win neuinstallieren!



## Stefan Payne (10. Dezember 2007)

s ja immer wieder Diskussionen um völlig unnötige Neuinstallationen beim Brettausch gibt, wollt ich hier mal ein kleines How To schreiben.

Ersteinmal, die Vorbreitungen:
Was muss ich beachten, bevor ich das alte Brett rausreiße und das neue einbau?!


*-Computer*
Darf NICHT "ACPI PC" sein.
Optimal ist "ACPI Uniprozessor System" oder ACPI Multiprozessorsystem"
Das sollte aber bei Installationen der letzten paar Jahre kein Problem mehr sein, wenn man nicht bei der Installation von Windows den APIC abgeschaltet hat.
Der ACPI Uni-/Mehrprozessor Kernel hat auch den Vorteil das man etwas mehr als 16 IRQs hat.

*IDE/S-ATA Controller*
Der muss vor dem Tausch des Brettes entfernt werden, stattdessen muss ein Standardtreiber wie z.B. "Standard PCI Dual IDE Controller"
Ist aber leider nicht immer möglich, dann muss man den neuen Controller vorm umbau 'reinpatchen', für dieses Unterfangen gibts leider nur für Intel Chipsätze im AHCI Mode Anleitungen...


Wenns so ausschaut, steht dem Umbau nichts im Wege und man kann einfach das Brett umbauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch etwas zu den sog. Front Panel Anschlüssen (Power Switch, LED usw):
Diese Anschlüsse sind seit einiger zeit standardisiert worden, so dass man heutzutage nur noch 2 Systeme Findet:
a) den 'offiziellen' Standard
b) ASUS.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Dezember 2007)

sun-man schrieb:


> Mit diesem Chipsatzpatch geht es eigentlich ohne größere Probleme, zumindest habe ich damit an 3 PC's nie ein Problem gehabt. Batch ausführen, runterfahren, umbauen, hochfahren und Chipsatztreiber neu installieren. Ist von der CT das Ding (allerdings älter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JaDz schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die verschiedenen NFORCE-Chipsätze nicht in der MergeIDE.reg enthalten sind. Mit der passenden Vendor- und Device-ID ist aber das Anpassen der Datei auch kein Problem.
> 
> ```
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\pci#ven_10de&dev_XXXX]
> ...





StefanV schrieb:


> stickedy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ne Anmerkung: Wenn bei einem Wechsel von Single- auf Dual/Quad-Core die restlichen Prozessorkerne nicht erkannt werden, dann liegt das am fehlenden Multiprozessorkernel. Unglücklicherweise kann man diesen bei bestimmten Konstellationen nicht über den Gerätemanager ändern. Dann ist es nötig, dass per Hand über die Boot.ini zu tun.
> ...



Das sollt erstmal reichen.
Originalthread (von mir)


----------



## mFuSE (12. Dezember 2007)

Alternative Möglichkeit:
"externer" IDE/SATA/SCSI Kontroller der per PCI oder PCIe, etc im System drin steckt.

Wenn dieser dem Windows bekannt ist und auch schon erfolgreich davon gebootet wurde dann kann man diesen Kontroller mitsamt den Festplatten auch problemlos auf ein neues System portieren.

Windows wird hochbooten und genüsslich erstmal eine Zwangsneuaktivierung fordern - aber es bootet ^^


----------



## Kaiba6666 (18. Dezember 2007)

"Brett" tausch


----------



## Bimek (20. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man noch eine PS2 Tastatur hat, gehts auch folgendermassen:

Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten
Im Geräte Manager "ausgeblendete Devices" einschalten
Alle IDE / SCSI Devices 
Alle Netzwerkkomponenten löschen
Alle USB Devices löschen
Rechner ausschalten.

Board tauschen

!!!!  PS2 Tastatur anschliessen !!!!

Rechner booten und die automatische Erkennung der USB Devices  abschliessen. (Mit Tastatur bedienen)

Rechner auschalten und USB Tastatur wieder anklemmen

!!! Ab nun ist USB wieder verfügbar !!!!

Rechner starten und die restlichen Treiber installieren.

fertig


----------



## mFuSE (20. Dezember 2007)

Bimek schrieb:


> Wenn man noch eine PS2 Tastatur hat, gehts auch folgendermassen:
> 
> Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten
> Im Geräte Manager "ausgeblendete Devices" einschalten
> ...




bezweifle das dies bei inkompatiblen IDE/SATA Kontrollern geht ..
Bei was für einem Wechsel hat denn dieses Vorgehen funktioniert? ...


----------



## Bimek (21. Dezember 2007)

mFuSE schrieb:


> bezweifle das dies bei inkompatiblen IDE/SATA Kontrollern geht ..
> Bei was für einem Wechsel hat denn dieses Vorgehen funktioniert? ...



Ich mache das bei meinem System eigentlich immer so  ,geht z.B. auch von einem P965 auf ein nForce680i . 

Habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ist halt etwas umständlicher als das CT-Teil

mfg


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (27. Dezember 2007)

Also ich blicke da nicht ganz durch  kann das einer noch einmal 'für einsteiger' erklären?  ich hab vor von einem NF4 auf ein NF680i LT umzusteigen. Was muss ich alles beachten? Bzw. was muss alles neu installiert werden und was kann so gelassen werden. Ich habe keine Lust auf Fehler mit großen Folgen  deswegen Frage ich lieber noch einmal.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Dezember 2007)

Ganz einfach:
Schau dir das Bild oben an:

IDE Treiber muss der Standard M$ Treiber sein (einmal langt, muss man nicht jedesmal machen), wenn du die nForce Treiber nicht installiert hast, geht das.

Wenn du Hyper Threading aktiviert hast und somit 2 CPUs im Taskmanager, brauchst auch in diesem Punkt nix machen.

Einfach tauschen und gut könnte eventuell auch klappen, kontrollier das aber nochmal, ein Beispielbild hab ich ja schon gepostet...


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (27. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab bei IDE/ATAPI-Controller den NVidea NForce 4 Intel Edition drauf.  Kann ich den einfach deinstallieren und Windoofs sucht neue?  Oder kann dann im schlimmsten Fall mein Pc nicht mehr Booten weil er die HDD's nicht mehr findet. Kann ich den NF4 treiber auch übernehmen ( NF6xx is ja nur ein überarbeiteter 5xx der wiederum auf 4 basiert, oder? ).


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Dezember 2007)

Deinstalliere die Chipsatztreiber, das sollte reichen.

Bei älteren nForce Chipsätzen lässt man die Chipsatztreiber auch besser weg und installiert ausschließlich die Netzwerktreiber, besonders bei auf CK04 und MCP55 basierenden (wie dem 680i)...

Bei anderen Chipsätzen ists ähnlich.


----------



## mFuSE (28. Dezember 2007)

The-Pc-Freak-25 schrieb:


> ...Kann ich den NF4 treiber auch übernehmen ( NF6xx is ja nur ein überarbeiteter 5xx der wiederum auf 4 basiert, oder? ).




kann funktionieren.
Hab mein OS vom NF2 zum NF3 sogar bis zum NF4 übernommen ohne je irgendwas neu zu installieren - also einfach Platte ans neue MB gehängt und es tat


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (28. Dezember 2007)

Das is mal ne gute antwort.  Ich werde es dann erst einmal versuchen, wenns nicht geht hab ich ja immernoch das alte board um zu deinstallieren und Standart Windows treiber zu installieren.


----------



## mFuSE (28. Dezember 2007)

The-Pc-Freak-25 schrieb:


> Das is mal ne gute antwort.  Ich werde es dann erst einmal versuchen, wenns nicht geht hab ich ja immernoch das alte board um zu deinstallieren und Standart Windows treiber zu installieren.





Genau so würde ich es auch machen ^^


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir steht unter Computer jetzt aber das hier ACPI x86-basierter PC.
Was muss ich jetz ändern oder geht das auch so?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2007)

Das heißt, das du Vista nutzt, das ist normal, daran brauchst nix ändern.


----------



## px2 (20. Februar 2008)

muss ich das auch machen wenn ich vom p35 auf den x38 chipsatz umsteige ich meine ist ja die selbe southbridge und deshalb derselbe sata controller oder?


----------



## mFuSE (20. Februar 2008)

Sollte tun, hat bei mir ja auch getan (Vom P35 zum G35)

Allerdings wars bei mir auch wirklich beide male eine ICH9R
... Eine ICH9 und ICH9R machen schon einen Unterschied in der PCI-ID ... (Was man mit Regedit fixen kann - *vor *dem Wechsel - denn danach ist kein Boot mehr Möglich solange das nicht passt)


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> muss ich das auch machen wenn ich vom p35 auf den x38 chipsatz umsteige ich meine ist ja die selbe southbridge und deshalb derselbe sata controller oder?


Ja, musst du, da die Device ID u.U. eine andere sein könnte...


----------



## px2 (20. Februar 2008)

och schade dachte ich könnte mir das ersparen


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2008)

Du kannsts versuchen, obs klappt, ist 'ne andere Sache, ich habs mal von ICH5 auf ICH6 oder so versucht, hat nicht geklappt, aus irgendwelchen Gründen...

dit:
Nee, war früher, müsst ICH2 auf ICH4 gewesen sein...


----------



## mFuSE (20. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du kannsts versuchen, obs klappt, ist 'ne andere Sache, ich habs mal von ICH5 auf ICH6 oder so versucht, hat nicht geklappt, aus irgendwelchen Gründen...
> 
> dit:
> Nee, war früher, müsst ICH2 auf ICH4 gewesen sein...





Wie ich schon geschrieben habe unterscheiden sich sogar die ICH9 und ICH9R 
Auch macht es einen Unterschied ob die im IDE, AHIC oder Raid betrieben werden - selbst dann kriegen die eine Unterschiedliche PCI-ID xD


Treibermäßig zwar alles das gleiche - aber der device String unterscheidet sich halt, da muss man ggf. anpassen ^^


----------



## exa (9. März 2008)

hey, ich hätte es nicht gedacht, aber ich hab jetz meine alte fp in meinen komplett neuen rechner gebaut, ohne iwas zu machen und sie startete ohne murren, hab ich erst mal dumm aus der wäsche geschaut^^


----------



## Geronimo:) (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

auch bei mir steht jetzt ein Mobo Tausch an. Und natürlich auch ohne BS neu zu installieren. Ich habe inzwischen eine menge Tipps hierzu gelesen. Leider wiedersprechen sich einige Sachen, oder es wird nicht alles berücksichtigt. Ich habe hier noch einen alten nforce1 Chipsatz. Anscheinend muß dann ja wohl in der Mergeide.reg noch etwas geändert werden. Ich habe hierzu folgendes Gefunden:


Das Problem ist, dass die verschiedenen NFORCE-Chipsätze nicht in der MergeIDE.reg enthalten sind. Mit der passenden Vendor- und Device-ID ist aber das Anpassen der Datei auch kein Problem.
Code:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\pci#ven_10de&dev_XXXX]"ClassGUID"="{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}""Service"="pciide"
XXXX je nach vorhandenem NFORCE-Chipsatz anpassen und in die Datei einfügen (dort, wo schon ähnliche Zeilen vorhanden sind) – fertig ist der Lack.


Und genau das XXXX verstehe ich nicht. Wofür stehen denn jetzt die 4X ??? Und was heist hier ähnliche Zeilen. Die gibt es nicht 

Außerdem steht bei mir im Gerätemanger bei Computer "ACPI-PC (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface)" Heist das, das ich Mergide.bat und reg gar nicht einsetzten kann??

Meine umrüstung findet übrigens von Nforce1 auf den neuen AMD790GX Chipsatz statt. Muß ich, wenn ich mein BS nicht neu installieren will, vielleicht ganz anders vorgehen. 

Für etwas HIlfe wäre ich sehr dankbar. 


Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Dezember 2008)

Wenn bei Computer 'ACPI PC' steht, hast du ein Problem, dein Rechner ist schon ziemlich alt, daher hilft hier auch nur die Reperaturinstallation.

Heißt einfach alles umbauen, Windows (ich geh mal von XP aus) dann einfach nochmal drüber installieren und schon sollte es gehen - dabei gehen keinerlei Daten oder Einstellungen verloren.


----------



## Geronimo:) (11. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn bei Computer 'ACPI PC' steht, hast du ein Problem, dein Rechner ist schon ziemlich alt, daher hilft hier auch nur die Reperaturinstallation.
> 
> Heißt einfach alles umbauen, Windows (ich geh mal von XP aus) dann einfach nochmal drüber installieren und schon sollte es gehen - dabei gehen keinerlei Daten oder Einstellungen verloren.


 

Hi,

also jetzt noch mal ganz langsam. Du schlägst also vor, den ganzen Quatsch mit mergeide, vorher noch irgendwelche Treiber zu deinstallieren usw. zu vergessen, den PC einfach ausschalten, umbauen, wieder einschalten und die Reparaturinstallation von meinen "Winxp Home" laufen zu lassen. 
Ich habe hier einen Targa PC. Den habe ich anfang 2003 bei Lidl gekauft. Hat bis heute eigentlich gut funktioniert. Ist jetzt aber doch in die Jahre gekommen und ich will upgraden. Das Problem könnte aber die Winxp Home CD sein. Es ist nämlich eine Targa Product Recovery Cd-Rom. Vertrieb nur mit einem neuen PC. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob vielleicht nur die Orginal Hardware von meinem Targa-PC unterstützt wird. Wenn ja, habe ich sicher ein Problem. Dann kann ich die Reparaturinstallation gar nicht durch führen. Oder 

Geronimo
...


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2008)

Pack die CD auf Platte, lad dir das Programm nlite runter und erstelle einen neuen Datenträger.
Damit müsstest du aus der Recovery CD eine ganz normale Windows Installations CD machen, habs leider selbst noch nicht versucht.

PS: wenn du jetzt keinen CD/DVD-Brenner hast, hast du wirklich ein Problem 

Allerdings solltest du nochmal drüber nachdenken, nicht doch ein 64bit Betriebssystem (=Vista 64) zu kaufen, da das Problem mit dem Adressraum doch recht groß ist.
Sprich mehr als 2,5-3,5GiB Hauptspeicher, je nach System (idR um 3GiB), kann nicht angesprochen werden.


----------



## don-M4verick (25. Juli 2009)

Moin,

aus aktuellem Anlass eine Frage:
Was ist mit Speichercontroller, Systemgeräten und USB-Controller?
Dort sitzt doch auch der Chipsatztreiber (bei mir zB Intel) mit drin.
Muss ich die auch alle einzeln deinstallieren?

MfG

(Mal sehr nervig, dass es von Intel keine Deinstallationsroutine wie zB von Nvidia gibt  )


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2009)

Nein, du musst garnichts deinstallieren, einfach altes Board raus, neues rein.
Mit AHCI gehts noch einfacher, sofern du keinen Hersteller spezifischen installiert hast.

Das einzige, worauf du heutzutage noch achten musst, ist das auch ein Multiprozessor fähiger Kernel installiert ist (ist mittlererweile idR der Fall) und eben der Festplatten Controller, das sind die Stolpersteine bei einem Board wechsel, der Rest interessiert nicht soo wirklich.


----------



## don-M4verick (25. Juli 2009)

Danke! *daumenDrückDasAllesGutGeht*


----------



## GPHENOM (30. August 2009)

Wo seh ich bei vista ob ich AHCI habe oder nicht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2009)

IDE ATA/ATAPI Controller -> ausklappen und nachschauen.
Standard PCI IDE Controller kann aber auch gehen.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. August 2009)

Wie schaut das eigentlich aus mit dem wechsel von einem NV 790i ultra zu einem X58 unter Vista?

klappt das auch Problemlos, oder macht der NV Treiber dann zicken?


----------



## Lexx (31. August 2009)

muss klappen..
abgesichert starten und alle hardware-treiber deinstallieren und nie rebooten, 
chipsatz, grafik, sound, netzwerk, raid und andere controller.
abschalten und strom trennen.

motherboard tauschen und hardware einbauen,
abgesichert starten und treiberreste entfernen.
registry cleanen.

normal starten und standard-treiber erkennen lassen.
dann treiber der hardware wie gewohnt installieren.

die hat man sich idealerweise VOR der aktion auf einen usb-stick kopiert..


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2009)

nV Treiber besser deinstallieren, dann sollte das gehen.
MSAHCI Treiber sollt man auch aktivieren, steht weiter oben ja, wie das geht.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. August 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## GPHENOM (1. September 2009)

Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2009)

jop, so müsste es funzen.


----------



## GPHENOM (13. September 2009)

Mein wechsel hat jetzt ohne probleme geklappt nur eine sache stört mich ein bisschen, vista bootet sehr langsam.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## milesdavis (13. September 2009)

geht das auch so einfach wenn ich demnächst von P35 auf 780i umsteige?


----------



## God-Among-Insects (15. Oktober 2009)

ich bin von einem nForce 750i SLI Board auf mein P45 Board umgestiegen ohne die Treiber vorher zu deinstallieren!Board angeschloßen und PC hochgefahren, alles lief wie immer.Vista hat sich dann neue Treiber rausgesucht und ich hab die alten nur noch deinstalliert.

ich glaub mit XP ist sowas nicht möglich

bei mir dauerts auch bissl länger beim booten stört mich aber nicht


----------



## Geronimo:) (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich habe anfang des Jahres auch einen Motherboard wechsel durchgeführt. Und zwar von einer uralt Kiste auf modernen AMD 790GX standard. Ich habe mich dabei an folgende Anleitung gehalten:

Praxis: Dual-Core aktivieren -

Der wechsel hat dank der Anleitung sehr gut geklappt. Und bis heute läuft mein PC einwandfrei.

Geronimo
...


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. September 2011)

Mal ne Doofe Frage,
Wenn ich von einem 770 auf ein 970 AMD Brett wechsel, muss ich da eig den Chipsatztreiber und die andren Sachen Deinstallieren? Ich besitze nen M4A77T /USB3 von Asus,möchte auf ein ASRock 970 Extreme wechseln, und eigentlich müsste es ja reichen wenn ich die ganzen Zusatzcontroller Deinstalliere (Onboardsound nicht existent) den Chipsatz beibelasse und dann Update oder nicht? Ich finde es ein wenig viel Arbeit ne neue ID zu vergeben, zumal mein Windows nun auch nichtmal 2 Wochen alt ist. Irgendeiner nen Tipp?


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2011)

Was meinst du mit neuer ID? Neu Windows aktivieren? Musst du wahrscheinlich sowieso.
Aber die Umrüstung müsste eigentlich problemlos laufen. Neues Board an die Platte anschließen und Windows macht schon den Rest. Dann aktuelle Treiber drüber und fertig.


----------

